# kitten play pen



## FizMillion (May 23, 2013)

What pens does everyon have to stop little ones getting stood on and into trouble? Links appreciated


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I use a larger version of this









The door is kept open so mum can come and go (shut in one room) while the kittens remain contained. Being metal it's very easy to clean.

I've used a soft sided pen before









But my kittens climb the sides and roll the pen, and also hang upside down from the roof. And being fabric it's not as easy to keep disinfected.

There was another thread recently with links, will see if I can find it for you


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Other threads
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/311204-kitten-pens-any-ideas.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/316571-yay-kitten-pen-here.html


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine are neatly 6 weeks and I have divided the room with the metal cage pieces from those I posted in the links above. I have the one that comes with separable sections and trap it between furniture and they have the run of a third of my living room at the moment. The gaps are long and elongated and they don't try to climb them at all.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Other threads
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/311204-kitten-pens-any-ideas.html
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/316571-yay-kitten-pen-here.html


I do recommend that one... Although my litter are now out of it .. From birth until 5 weeks...

I have now put them in a bigger pen and they are loving it ..

DOG PUPPY PET RABBIT CAT GUINEA PIG PLAY PEN RUN BLACK WITH SAFETY NET BRAND NEW | eBay


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I love them to have more space than that - helps strengthen muscles etc. The space mine have at the moment is probably 5 ft wide by 12 ft long. They have a small cat tree (can already scale to the top) and a comfy chair for me to sit in, and a barrel climber too, as well as a double cat it ball ring thing and 2 big litter trays and their food and still loads and loads of room for them to run and play. They also have a 'bedroom' but they don't use it.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have used mine as a divider in our hall way .. Size of a double bedroom ... Plenty of trees and barrels etc ... It's lovely to see them running about


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah, this is good - thought you meant you had them in it as an octogon which isn't very big really.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Ah, this is good - thought you meant you had them in it as an octogon which isn't very big really.


Noooo .. If you was to have it like that it measured 5ftx5ft .. Ok while am cleaning or need to containing them ...


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We have a pen which we have Mum and kittens in for the first three weeks and then after that we take the door off so they can run round their room. With this litter and the heat wave we had to bring them down to the kitchen as they were too hot upstairs but due to safety in the kitchen they had to be penned, we do however sit with them and let them out to play at every opportunity we get.

I think it is actually a rabbit run...







We put a radiator bed in for more room....



We do have a fabric soft sided pop up type pen too but no good for kittens when they start to run and climb, not very easily cleaned either.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

spid said:


> I love them to have more space than that - helps strengthen muscles etc.


Agree, should have clarified pens are for the first 3-4 weeks until they are litter trained and they still get play sessions in those weeks out of the pen


----------

